# Compound Slide Screw Nut?



## Kroll (Jan 2, 2016)

Guys on my 13" Colchester round head lathe I need to locate a screw nut that's part #8297.I know I'm sure Clausing has a brand new one in stock but I am max out at the bank.So that leaves me an individual or ebay.But I need to know what I am looking for other than the part number, so does anyone knows about the screw nut that they could share so that I can go shopping?Thanks for any guidence---kroll


----------



## Colchester lathe man (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi, My name is Frank with FDK 3 Company. I specialize in Clausing Colchester lathe parts. I do have a used #8297 screw nut in excellent condition and I won't break your piggy bank. Please call me Monday at 713-202-3551 and I can help you.

Frank


----------



## Kiwi (Feb 11, 2016)

Firstly Apologize for hijacking the thread Kroll  but Frank can you supply overseas an email address is better than a phone ?


----------

